
Show HN: Tool to help workers get the longest possible vacations - leonagano
https://stretchyourannualleave.com
======
leonagano
I'm submitting it again because I've included more countries to the list

~~~
braunshizzle
Still no Canada :(

~~~
leonagano
Canada up and running now. Could you please have a look?

~~~
braunshizzle
Ah I see it now, thanks!

